# Hello, new here!



## syro2k (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi all, new Mk1 TT owner here. The sites been a great resource since I bought my mk1 a few months ago. It is a 180 quattro, and a milltek exhaust the previous owner put on. First few months have been slowly replacing various suspensions bits. The car was in scotland for most of its life, and a lot of rust underneath. I'm slowly bringing it back to a decent state, replaced rear shocks and springs, tie rods and painted the calipers 

Hopefully can contribute some things I've picked up - its been a steep learning curve!

Cheers!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

